
Paranoia Is Now a Best Practice - TebbaVonMaths
https://medium.com/s/story/paranoia-is-now-a-best-practice-3b1adb8980ed
======
megamindbrian2
Maybe we've just redefined what constitutes privacy. If we are all suffering
from the same condition, why do we need to be secret about it?

If the entire world caught the exact same flu at the same time, would we only
trust our doctors? Why are people so concerned with the privacy of their
medical records? What good does this information do in the hands of criminals?
The only reason medical records are private is so you can hide ailments from
insurance providers. One broken system feeding off another.

Don't bother responding to this comment I send all of my online conversations
directly to the FBI, on purpose.

